# Euro Teston 400



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

I was supposed to get some test E, But a friend of mine made a mistake when ordering our gear and I ended up with Euro Teston 400. Has anyone had experience with this type of blend? What can you guys tell me about this stuff?


Compounds are as followed,

Testosteron Propionate, 30mg
Testosteron Phenylpropionate, 60mg
Testosteron Isocaprote, 60mg 
Testosteron decanoate, 100mg 
Testosteron Undecanoate, 150 mg    


Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (May 14, 2010)

yoyo0021 said:


> I was supposed to get some test E, But a friend of mine made a mistake when ordering our gear and I ended up with Euro Teston 400. Has anyone had experience with this type of blend? What can you guys tell me about this stuff?
> 
> 
> Compounds are as followed,
> ...


 
haha, once i ordered t3 and buddy tried to sell me Test300.  i tried explaing to him what t3 was for a couple minutes and then just said "Nvm, just keep your "T3"

That much test will probably hurt and to get the most out of your t400, you should inject eod.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

sound like sust


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 14, 2010)

hammer-she-rides said:


> you should inject eod.



+1!


/v


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

Won't that be to much test EOD? Or do I take half cc eod? This is my first time on test so any info would be great....


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 14, 2010)

yoyo0021 said:


> Or do I take half cc eod?




That would work...this way the shorter esters continue to be effective.  Any other way (aside from ED) and you are not getting the full effect of the compound.  You are basically running high dosed sust.  And IMHO, sust sucks at low doses....wast of $$.


/V


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

can you actually dissolve that much gear into 1ml?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

good question...


----------



## BrothaBill (May 14, 2010)

you can only take it anally for it to work. Squirt 800 mg of it on a tampon and put it in your rectum eod


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> can you actually dissolve that much gear into 1ml?


 
the brothabill message seems familar


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

BrothaBill said:


> you can only take it anally for it to work. Squirt 800 mg of it on a tampon and put it in your rectum eod


 
sounds like you need to take a visit to the clean thread over at ANything Goes section BrothaBill ya fkg retrobate!


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I wanted to start on monday, but I guess I will have to just wait to I get my hands on some Test e. I've googled my A@@ off and can't really get information as to go with the gear or not. All I've really found out is that some ppl really like it, and some really hate it. Plus I don't thinks Sus would be a good first cycle anyways...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

IDK man . .  sus aint that bad . . esp. for a 1st cycle . . Im not sure about the blend you've post but plain old Sus250 straight with no other anabolics would be ok.

You could start at 250mg x 2 for 5 weeks, maybe bump it up to 375mg x 2 for the remainder 5-7 weeks.

Just remember to use an AI and have your PCT lined up


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> IDK man . .  sus aint that bad . . esp. for a 1st cycle . . Im not sure about the blend you've post but plain old Sus250 straight with no other anabolics would be ok.
> 
> You could start at 250mg x 2 for 5 weeks, maybe bump it up to 375mg x 2 for the remainder 5-7 weeks.
> 
> Just remember to use an AI and have your PCT lined up




Thanks for the Help Capt, I wanted to run 600,mg of it so 0.75 of a cc should do it right? I also see what your saying up start small then up the dose. I also got some win 50,mg 20ml How would you suggest staking these two?


----------



## G3 (May 14, 2010)

Dumb question, what is EOD?


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Dumb question, what is EOD?



Every Other Day..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

yoyo0021 said:


> Thanks for the Help Capt, I wanted to run 600,mg of it so 0.75 of a cc should do it right? I also see what your saying up start small then up the dose. I also got some win 50,mg 20ml How would you suggest staking these two?


 
lol, dont thank me because you like the answer better .  . .maybe you post up your stats and goals and take it from there . . . 

 .
EOD = Every Other Day


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol, dont thank me because you like the answer better .  . .maybe you post up your stats and goals and take it from there . . .
> 
> .
> EOD = Every Other Day



Lol... I really appreciate the help, whether I like the answer or not... 

I'm currently 210lbs, 30years old, 5'11, being working out on and off for about ten years, have my diet on check, with around 3500c now will up my intake as soon as I get on the gear. I'm going for the big but ripped look. If you need anymore info let know...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

it's either getting big or getting ripped . . . bulk on your 1st cycle with the test to put the size on . . . . if your diet is in check you should be able to put on some good LBM without too much BF . . . later on look at getting ripped, thats when maybe you'd look at Test +Winny on a cutting diet


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> it's either getting big or getting ripped . . . bulk on your 1st cycle with the test to put the size on . . . . if your diet is in check you should be able to put on some good LBM without too much BF . . . later on look at getting ripped, thats when maybe you'd look at Test +Winny on a cutting diet




Got it! Thanks...


----------



## BrothaBill (May 14, 2010)

I have like 30 500mg tabs of azithromycin on hand from India just in case my leg turns purple and pus filled from bad gear. Like those idiots on youtube making domino's pizza and blowing thier nose on it and wiping their butts.
I always picture some East EURO guy sticking bottles of gear up their buttholes before capping it sending it off to the States for the underground market.

I am just free-associating here, hmmm, brb, going to order another 10 zpacks from Mumbai


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 14, 2010)

BrothaBill said:


> I have like 30 500mg tabs of azithromycin on hand from India just in case my leg turns purple and pus filled from bad gear. Like those idiots on youtube making domino's pizza and blowing thier nose on it and wiping their butts.
> I always picture some East EURO guy sticking bottles of gear up their buttholes before capping it sending it off to the States for the underground market.
> 
> I am just free-associating here, hmmm, brb, going to order another 10 zpacks from Mumbai




I know four guys on stuff from the ugl I got my gear right now, and they've had no problem's. The gear I get is mede in U.S.A, just because the word euro is on the gear don't mean is't been up someone's ass...


----------



## BrothaBill (May 14, 2010)

yoyo0021 said:


> I know four guys on stuff from the ugl I got my gear right now, and they've had no problem's. The gear I get is mede in U.S.A, just because the word euro is on the gear don't mean is't been up someone's ass...



I know, i am just trying to get my post count up so I can personal message people and warn them about getting gear from New Jersey,cuz they actually do stick up their ass. Actually any gear from the New England area. Euro means gay district of Greenwich Village, not overseas my maing, just saying


----------



## pinkerton274 (Aug 20, 2014)

h


----------



## pinkerton274 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Everyone, I was told of a Euro Teston 500 Blend.  I have done Test 400 before and saw some results but kind of fell off for a while.  Anyone know about Teston 500 and if it works cycled by itself?


----------



## otpowell (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone know of some good sources or places to get plug and gear?   I'm in FL


----------

